# Last Call for Durand!



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

The 3rd Annua. Durand Outing, is taking place Satruday, Aug. 24 and Sunday Aug. 25. All who wish to attend are welcom, and bring someone with you. 

Saturday:
Gate opens at approx. 09:30 with open trap shooting (also skeet and sporting clays) starting at 10:00. I will be the Clubs rep for these events

Rifle/Pistol range will be open the whole day, as long as someone is willing to be RangeMaster. If only a couple folks go over there to practice one of them will need to designate himself rangemaster and insure that the safety rules are all followed. A copy of them is at the range and in the clubhouse. As the groups get larger, it is better if the Range Master is not also shooting. It just helps keep everyone safe. 

Food and drink is everyone's own responsibility, and as usual, there will be a pot luck in the early evening starting around 5 - 6 PM.

All shooting should stop by 8:00 PM and the gates will close at 8:30.

Sunday will open and start trap shooting at the same time, with Bowdad handling the paperwork. 

Food and drink is everyone's own responsibility. Leftovers from Saturday allowed. (if refrigerated  )

schedule through the day, and range usage are the same as well, and the day will end around 4:00PM and the gates close at 5:00. This allows those who came from a distance a chance to get home at a decent hour. 

Any needed changes and comments are welcome, but might not be implemented at this late date. 

Camping: Walnut Hills Campground is only a 5 minute drive from the club and I have a seasonal site there. (#37) I think Hunter333 has a site reserved as well. Its a very nice place to camp. They have a rule that says NO FIREARMS but in the past we have had our firearms with us and just never unpacked them anyplace but the club and no one has known, and therefore didn't say anything about it. Reservations should be available for that weekend but the sooner you call the better. Here is a link to them.

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/walnuthills/

See ya there.


----------

